# What Do You Think Of Anne Burrell?



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Burrell first hit the Food Network as Mario's sous during Iron Chef America comps. Now she has two shows on FN -- one cooking, one contest. 

I like her cooking show, she does some very straightforward dishes while teaching important technique without making too much of a big deal out of it. The contest show, "Worst Cooks," looks like mindless and humiliating fun -- in other words, standard reality fare. Still, I like her there as well. 

All in all, she's either the very best or one of the few best cooks/teachers on the FN. 

What do you dudes and dudesses think?

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

never heard of her.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

She was the tiny blond sous that had Mario's back. Always thought she would step up into a bigger pair of clogs.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Pretty highly, until she "took on" "Worst Cooks"!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Ann knows her onions, and has held her own with many a guy in the NY rest. scene. She came up through the kitchens and has paid her dues. I would love to work with her.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

As a cook and teacher I think she's first rate. Mario Batalli doesn't suffer fools, let alone put them in charge of restaurants. So that should be a clue. 

Her show (Secrets of a Restaurant Chef) is a little over the top. But that's what FN wants cuz its "good television." The difference between her's and other similar shows is that Anne knows what she's doing, and can teach it without being preachy. The only down side is that she tries too hard for some of the cutesy stuff, which I can do without. After all, that's why we have Rachael Ray.

The new show is really feeble, IMO, even for "reality." Nobody seems to know who this Beau McMillion is, and my guess is that they needed somebody like her to carry it. Given the way things are, though, I'm sure it will be one of their most highly rated offerings this season.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

All I know about her is that she was the chef at (now-closed) Centro Vinoteca, which was very well-reviewed and popular -- the only time I tried to go, it was packed with a couple-of-hours wait. What I remember is that all the reviews and comments talked about how terrific the fried stuff was. I had no idea no idea she was on TV -- but then, since I don't have one, how could I? :lol:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No delete option on the edit screen, yet [deleted ] all the same.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll say, of the Food Network's offerings, it's Anne, Nigella, and Alton at the top.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Shes OK, and I don't mean than in a negative 'ok' but a positive way.

Shes not my favorite personallity, but her cooking show is good, and she doesn't make me want to commit homicide like even a cameo by Rachael Ray does. I feel I'm actually _learning_ something watching her.

That er *ahem* large redhead chef who is Kat Cora's sous chef on iron chef looks good as well, when I see her with Cora its almost always a win, when shes not there I've noticed her odds go down.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"She was the tiny blond sous..." *

Umm... that must have some time ago.

She's not one of my favorites on FTV, but it's pleasing to have Suzanne's testimony that she has been a more-than-competent chef in a popular NYC restaurant.

I watched her just today doing a jokey-hokey kitchen duet with Guy Fieri (they must use the same hairdresser) and it was sort of equal parts mildly irritating and mildly entertaining. Their recipes, however, looked pretty good.

Mike

burgeoning TV critic :smoking:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I would call Fiery more a TV personality then a cook or chef I don't think he is in her league.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

She has a strong personality , "no fuss, no frills" type of gal. But I will say this, she knows her stuff.
I watched her awhile ago and her technique for Risotto was dead on. She shows alot of "how to" for the audience.
I think the media is very hard on her for nothing.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know what people see in Nigella, but thetre must be something to her as a lot of folks like her. Is it her cooking, her personality, or her looks?

Schmoozer


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll say...don't judge her....or anyone for that matter, based on what you see on teevee.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

For me, it's her personality. She has the softness of presence of someone's mom. I like that in a TV personality. That, and she's a well versed food writer.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

I have watched Anne about 1/2 dozen or more times, and I learn every time she cooks. However her disjointed quirky attempts to either be funny or fun, don't work for me. I will be attempting her Pasta Bolognese, I would be greatful if some of you pros would look at her recipe and instructions and comment.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Starting with the niggling criticisms: Compared to a recipe she or either of her her mentors, Mario Batali and Lidia Bastanich, would have written for one of their actual restaurants, the ingredient list is a bit pared down. For instance, if she were making bolo for a restaurant, there would be pork as well as beef in it -- plus a few (maybe quite a few) other things. The techniques are a bit pared down as well -- too much food processor and not enough knife for my tastes. Really though, neither of those things is very important. But you asked. 

Taken overall, it's an excellent recipe that should be instructive but not hard to do at home. The techniques she's emphasizing are reduction, browning and patience. There's a sort of uber technique too; one that's very important in Italian cooking, "marriage." That is, nothing really stands out in the final sauce. Rather, everything blends and works together in happy homogeneity.

BDL


----------



## voodoochyl (Feb 1, 2010)

There are many, many chefs and cooks that annoy me on FN. So many "phony" feeling chefs. She can be a little that way, too, but I like her better than any of her female contemporaries. I do like her cooking show, and as far as the cotest show goes...if a show has someone getting voted or booted off, I am so there. Guilty pleasure. Finale is tonight!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Taken overall, it's an excellent recipe that should be instructive but not hard to do at home._

Which, of course, is the point. She's not aiming her recipes and instructions at pros, or even advanced foodies; just at-home cooks, many of whom didn't know what a bolognese was until she taught them.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know her yet. But I will check her out for sure.


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

I like Anne. She obviously knows her craft. I also thought Worst Cook was pretty amusing. I think her and Beau's personalities were a good match.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

We don't get those shows here, yet. Maybe 10 years down the track, like most stuff 

But it sounds like she knows her stuff. The "cutesy" element would, I suspect, be driven by the director for the sake of the show. She probably hates having to do it, but knows its part of being a product on a tv cooking show, so therefore must do.

Nigella is perfect in this regard, 2/3 home cookery, 1/3 ummm...tart  All for tv. Have heard she is in real life a very engaging and intelligent woman. I like her shows, they are well constructed, very well filmed and presented, and lend an elegant and entertaining touch to what can be for many people out there, a daily grind. People can relate to her, and if this encourages more good home cooking, good on her. Scrap the takeaways - this is easy, type of mantra.


----------



## prettyjune59 (Jan 8, 2014)

Not so cutsey in my opinion, she's not cutsey enough. Not my favorite .

Better on the searching for a chef show , but she is confused between passionate and LOUD!

I do think she is a good chef.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Up until 2 days ago I didn't know who she was, then I watched a show of hers on amazon tv. Her hair...eww! I'm not sure what her credentials are, but why is she allowed to have hair like that? Don't tell me her hair doesn't end up in a lot of places it shouldn't all over the kitchen.

As far as a celebrity chef goes she's definitely not a natural host or chef judge. Her role seems contrived. I don't know how many seasons that show ran, but I couldn't get past one episode. She seems sweet and down to earth, but something about her grosses me out. I don't like tv celebrity chefs to begin with, so that probably plays a role in how I view her.

I have no respect for Mario Batali, whatsoever. I find him repulsive as a person. He hangs out with Gweneth Paltrow, that should tell you something.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Pollo i laughed pretty hard at the Gweneth Paltrow comment xD.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

boar_d_laze said:


> Starting with the niggling criticisms: Compared to a recipe she or either of her her mentors, Mario Batali and Lidia Bastanich, would have written for one of their actual restaurants, the ingredient list is a bit pared down. For instance, if she were making bolo for a restaurant, there would be pork as well as beef in it -- plus a few (maybe quite a few) other things. The techniques are a bit pared down as well -- too much food processor and not enough knife for my tastes. Really though, neither of those things is very important. But you asked.
> 
> Taken overall, it's an excellent recipe that should be instructive but not hard to do at home. The techniques she's emphasizing are reduction, browning and patience. There's a sort of uber technique too; one that's very important in Italian cooking, "marriage." That is, nothing really stands out in the final sauce. Rather, everything blends and works together in happy homogeneity.
> 
> BDL


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Ann has run the gammit of NYC places.

She knows her onions and can get in there  with all the big boys without being scared, and can easily hold her own

. She knows how to bang it out in a heavy duty dinner hour but does it with plate presentation and quality still intact. She could work in my kitchen instead of 2 guys anyday.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Shows aside - she knows how to cook and made her bones in Italy.  Given the opportunity I'd cook with her any day.


----------



## michael l (Feb 13, 2014)

Never met the woman so have no comment on her as a person.

Watching her on TV I do enjoy her cooking like a restaurant chef program. I find her knowledge and technique impressive. Yes there are a few things I find annoying but none to the point that I would avoid watching her. The other show worst cooks, no thank you. I dislike stupid for the sake of stupid and entertainment.

I have never tried any of her recipes even though I do have one of her cook books, but will at some point. The problem is she seems to like bitter and I am not too fond of bitter flavours. But as I said I will try them one of these days.

Yeah I like her as a TV personality.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't comment on her as a person but I'm not in awe of her .  Her hair freaks me out a little because it's so far removed from what most women would consider "pretty" or "flattering" so I don't really get it.  That said I admire her oomph and courage to go out looking like that.  I've never found her recipes appealing so I've never been fussed to try one. 

Now Tyler Florence, he's a tall glass of water but his recipes are sooooooo good they are constantly in my arsenal of must-dos.  His is the only show that every time I catch it on tv my dinner plans change 

I quite love Gwyneth Paltrow!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah what is with that hair? Like she stuck her hands in high voltage....


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I usually never mind a bad haircut on anyone, as long as it's a passing fad.  I appreciate change, cut it short, keep it long, change the color here and there, you're in the public eye after all, keep it interesting.  Actually I wouldn't call her a beautiful woman in comparison to others women on tv but she would look quite nice with her hair combed downwards lol.


----------



## natethegreatt1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I like her shows a lot, thus, I like her.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Noticed this thread has picked up momentum since 2010.  Watched a few episodes of Worst Cooks, but didn't much care for it, as well.  One thing she said about hot avocados being gross, hit the nail on the head, for me.  Didn't pay much attention. Haven't followed her shows. FN has lost its luster, for me.  Last thing I watched was The Next Iron Chef.  I rooted for Geoffrey Zakarian from the beginning.  I would like to see more of him (cooking).  Just getting into Gordon's Kitchen Nightmares on BBC.  Enjoying that show more than FN.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree cerise, the food network can be so lame, it has lost all quality for me. The cooking channel is slipping too. My most favorite show I never see in anymore is the f-word, that was a great great show.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I like Zakarian  as well.  He was the one going against Morimoto in the sardine battle on Iron Chef America, which I mentioned in the fish challenge.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I reminded myself of the f word and so I had to go see if it's available on line. Of course it is, on youtube. I just watched the very first episode and had a lovely time doing so. It's Gordon Ramsay like you've never seen him before, personable, easy going. 




What I love about it is the all around view of food from serving it, to growing it to raising it and tackling food issues such as fois gras and sustainable food.


----------



## isaborn (Feb 14, 2014)

I like Anne aside from her upbeat personality, she knows her craft well.  Her knowledge of the subject matter and ease of teaching ability show her training, comfort, level and professionalism. I would love to work with her. Its much better to work with some one who knows what they are doing and can crack a joke once in a while. Than to work with some boring stiff who only thinks he/she knows what they are doing and usually you have to check behind them. To me she is organized, professional, cool under pressure,and seems to work well with others.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

isaborn said:


> I like Anne aside from her upbeat personality, she knows her craft well. Her knowledge of the subject matter and ease of teaching ability show her training, comfort, level and professionalism. I would love to work with her... To me she is organized, professional, cool under pressure,and seems to work well with others.


Ditto. Chef Anne kicks butt in the kitchen and has a no nonsense attitude when required in a professional setting. I would work with her any time.

It is interesting to me that my abilities would sometimes be judged by what I put on my head rather on the plate.


> _"Often, admiring a chef and getting to know him is like loving goose liver and then meeting the goose."_


----------

